# Catulan Reaver Squad



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is my fast attck choice for my Luna Wolves the Catulan Reavers led by
Klaus Ekaddon
















Klaus Ekaddon in Mk3 Armor

















They still need to be cleaned up but you get the idea


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i like. what are the packs from?


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Very nice conversions you've got there Eisenhorn, where abouts did you get those fancy Pre-Heresy helmets from?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Torealis the Jump packs are the old GW ones (Marine Collecters guide). Nice bit of thought using them as Pre-Heresy ones by the way Eisenhorn  .

I beleive the Helmets (and bodies) are the Forgeworld Red Scorpions veteran ones which I really love.

This is forming up as a sweet unit, the chap on the paint pot in the first picture is superb, cannot wait to see them all done Eisenhorn, great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

vash is correct on both accounts  
the metal helmet is from iron warriors
it only seemed fitting for pre-heresy as the're turbofans and the new ones are jet engines.

unfortunately the guy on the paintpot is taking a bath in simple green ATM
I made a complete mess priming him as I discovered right after I took the picture.But the pose is still there and better to get it right the first time.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I wasnt crazy on how the mk3 capt looked so I went with this
Here is the new Klaus Ekaddon








with squad


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Klaus basecoated+


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice so far!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Eisenhorn, are you using the camera flash when you take pics? I am asking because the overall look of the paint jobs you do look like they should be damn nice but all the pics you take show the models looking dirty as hell. If so, check out the following link for taking better pics. Trust me, the proper lighting makes all the difference in the world, especially with closeups on minis. The camera flash is just too damn harsh for a mini to ever come out looking good. Dig the link:

http://www.heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?t=365


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm computer literate but with the camera I suck.
Yes I am useing the flash and I have no clue how to turn it off


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

If your camera has macro mode, it should turn off automatically.


----------

